# Soprano Trombone



## Argus

Sometimes confusingly called a slide trumpet because it has a trumpet mouthpiece and playes in the trumpets range (an octave higher than a tenor trombone). A slide trumpet is a different instrument altogether.

Anybody got any experience with these?

I like the idea of having the same range and timbre of a trumpet with the true analogue pitch capabilities of a trombone. However, I've heard that some of them don't have a 7th position which means it will be impossible to play a full chromatic (or continuous) scale on them. I can't see how that can be the case though for proper instruments to lack that. The positions will also be very close together compared to a tenor, so they'll probably be tricky to pick up on.

Here is a picture of one:










Here is a picture of a girl in a bikini holding one (so you can get an idea of the size of the thing):


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Interesting! I wonder if it has a warmer timbre than a trumpet, maybe more like a cornet.

My brother plays bass trombone, so I have an affinity for the instrument.


----------



## Aksel

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Interesting! I wonder if it has a warmer timbre than a trumpet, maybe more like a cornet.


I doubt it. Trombones are essentially members of the trumpet family (or vice versa), as both have a cylindrical bore and are basically versions of the same instrument if you remove the valves and slide. Kinda. Also, there is Youtube.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Very nice! Does sound like a soft trumpet, but trumpets can't glissando.


----------



## KJohnson

What a sweet, gorgeous sound! Wish it was used more often!


----------

